

Show HN: visual discovery of TV/Movie quotes - emrebey
http://catchwords.co

======
emrebey
For anyone interested, source code: <https://github.com/emre/catchwords.co>

------
iamben
Nice, very pretty. Any thoughts on changing 'skip' to something like 'next',
or 'another'?

~~~
emrebey
changed as "next".

thanks ;)

~~~
koopajah
adding support for left/right arrow keys would be great too!

~~~
emrebey
the problem is, next button just fetches a random quote for now.

switching "next" to "random" and implementing arrow based paging would be
okay. I will look into it. thanks!

------
shyn3
Cool idea.

I learned that when I see a bottom right navigation I look for keyboard
shortcuts.

Enter/ Left-Right didn't work.

Maybe drop some amazon affiliate links to get paid.

~~~
emrebey
Getting paid is not the motivation for me, for a weekend project at least.

I actually want people to say "there is a relevant catchwords entry for this"
like the case on xkcd.

Keyboard shortcuts will be cool, thanks.

------
lexandstuff
I accidentally just attributed Travis Bickle's quote to myself. Looks like
someone fixed it though. Thanks!

~~~
emrebey
Thanks for your submission ;)

------
momop
Looks nice! I like it!

------
helloamar
Awesome

